# how much per foot?



## Terrence (Jul 6, 2006)

TonyD said:


> $10.00 time
> $10.00 Materials
> $2800.00 Delivery and Setup
> 
> Unless the proximity of your canine companion's housing isn't an issue we could forgo the latter.



While I agree with your doghouse pricing assesment, I would put wheels on the house in case the HO doesn't make all the payments -- that way I can come and tow it away (there is money to be made in financing, ya know... just ask my credit card why my APR is 21.99%)...


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

I hereby 'permit' you to build the puppy palace. Please send $10.00 to:

Puppy Palace Permits Is Us
in care of Fly By Night Industries
Mable's Mobile Home Estates Pad #99
East B.F.E. Arkansas, 12121-l337


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2007)

*fence paint*



2strokefreak said:


> so you dont charge per foot? do you estimate a job before hand?
> and thkzz for the usable response


As a rule painting a fence costs 3 times the cost of a new fence from Home Depot. I charge 100 per section per coat. Moab Painter


----------



## welovepainting (May 24, 2007)

this thread is freaking hillaious


----------



## 4thGeneration (Nov 23, 2006)

Terrence said:


> While I agree with your doghouse pricing assesment, I would put wheels on the house in case the HO doesn't make all the payments -- that way I can come and tow it away (there is money to be made in financing, ya know... just ask my credit card why my APR is 21.99%)...


21.99%!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?

If your payments have been ontime for a month you should call customer service and demand to have the limit increased as well as the interest decreased of you are outta there!!!


----------



## MarvinWilleyJr (Sep 26, 2006)

2strokefreak said:


> Im wandering how much you guys charge per foot for painting regular 4 ft. three beam fence. One price for just repainting and then another for painting and priming? Im supplying everything and paying a helper. Im just looking for an overall price, im mostly in the mowing business but am just checking this out for some extra ways of money making.
> 
> thkzz


So you are wandering?

Start by learning to spell before you try numbers!


----------

